# HOMEBOYZ MAY BE OUT FOR A WHILE



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

KIETH SUFFERED A TRAGIC STROKE THIS MORNING, HE IS IN THE HOSPITAL RIGHT NOW IN THE EMERGENCY ROOM ,,,,,,,,

SO PLEASE,, SAY A LITTLE PRAYER FOR HIM HE NEEDS ALL OUR SUPPORT RIGHT NOW,,,,

ALSO FOR ANYONE THAT PLACED AN ORDER FROM HIM, PLEASE UNDERSTAND THAT IT WILL BE A WHILE BEFORE ANYTHING CAN BE DONE,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=357289


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is this a joke?


----------



## harborsound (Jul 8, 2007)

damn i just talked to him yesterday i hope all goes well i hope he will be ok a very good guy to deal with


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 17 2007, 08:16 PM~8579873
> *KIETH SUFFERED A TRAGIC STROKE THIS MORNING, HE IS IN THE HOSPITAL RIGHT NOW IN THE EMERGENCY ROOM ,,,,,,,,
> 
> SO PLEASE,, SAY A LITTLE PRAYER FOR HIM HE NEEDS ALL OUR SUPPORT RIGHT NOW,,,,
> ...


Damn, messed up. Hope everything is okay.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

:worship: :angel:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 17 2007, 09:16 PM~8579873
> *KIETH SUFFERED A TRAGIC STROKE THIS MORNING, HE IS IN THE HOSPITAL RIGHT NOW IN THE EMERGENCY ROOM ,,,,,,,,
> 
> SO PLEASE,, SAY A LITTLE PRAYER FOR HIM HE NEEDS ALL OUR SUPPORT RIGHT NOW,,,,
> ...


 :0


----------



## fat ass (Jul 29, 2007)

speedy recovery bro....................................................................................robert from indiana


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Hey Keith I was just talking to you this afternoon I really hope you get well soon. Take care homie.


Brandon


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

PRAYERS WILL BE SENT OUT TONIGHT>

Hope for a quick n healthy recovery

EXCLUSIVE


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

so did he have a heart attack or a stroke?


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 17 2007, 05:16 PM~8579873
> *KIETH SUFFERED A TRAGIC STROKE THIS MORNING, HE IS IN THE HOSPITAL RIGHT NOW IN THE EMERGENCY ROOM ,,,,,,,,
> 
> SO PLEASE,, SAY A LITTLE PRAYER FOR HIM HE NEEDS ALL OUR SUPPORT RIGHT NOW,,,,
> ...


How did you hear about this? Do you know what hospital he is in?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

damn...hope you get well man..


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Aug 17 2007, 08:03 PM~8580185
> *How did you hear about this? Do you know what hospital he is in?
> *


i tried to call him..just got his voice mail..


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Ill drink a beer for ya, get better soon


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 17 2007, 08:03 PM~8580186
> *damn...hope you get well man..
> *


x2


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

SORRY SORRY HE HAD A STROKE


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

YO I DONT KNOW THA DUDE BUT TELL EM GOD BLESS MAN AND HOPE HE COMES OUT STRONGER THAN HE WENT IN IIGHT...1 LUV


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Aug 17 2007, 09:03 PM~8580179
> *so did he have a heart attack or a stroke?
> *



x2


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Man this sucks to hear I hope he gets better


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

Speedy recovery man, 

take care from canada


----------



## chubbson20s (Aug 17, 2006)

damn hope he is feeling better now...speedy recovery too you man ,


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

prayers are with you bro


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Keith, our prayers are with you and your family. May you recover 100% carnal.


----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)

Get well soon.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

TO THE MAN THAT BROUGHT US THE FIRST EURO OF THE YEAR AND FELLOW CLUB MEMBER, GET WELL SOON. THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IS NOT READY TO LOOSE ANOTHER ICON. I'M SURE WE CAN SAFELY SAY THAT THE WHOLE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IS PULLING FOR YOU, AND WISHES GO OUT, FOR A SPEEDY AND COMPLETE RECOVERY. OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

cant wait for him to come back............speedy recovery


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

LIKE I SAID IN THE OTHER THREAD HOPE U GET BETTER MAN KEEP YOUR HEAD UP


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

HAVENT HAD THE CHANCE TO DO BUSINESS WITH HIM YET BUT ALL I HEAR IS GOOD SHIT AND HOW MUCH OF A GREAT DOOD HE IS 
SO MANY PRAYERS FROM    REGALSONLYMOBB~!!!!!


----------



## bigmikelilmike (Nov 18, 2004)

hope u get well soon homboyz ...prayers go out to u and ur family ..


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Get home soon Keith!! My prayers are with you brother.


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

praying for you homie...


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

dam just talked to him 3 nights ago he seemed cool.prayer said for keith


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

keith, my prayers are with u


----------



## IE_RIDER (Feb 7, 2007)

GET WELL SOON KEITH, MUCH I.E LUV TO THE BIG HOMIE GATO FROM ALL UR FAMILIA @ TEEN ANGELS, I HEARD HES CONSCIOUS, N ALERT, JUST CANT SPEAK YET, & HAS PARALYSIS ON ON SIDE, BEST WISHES FOR A FULL & SPEEDY RECOVERY , BE SURE TO SHOW HIM SUM LUV ON HIS MYSPACE COMMENTS...
http://www.myspace.com/homeboyz1


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMMMMMMMNNNNN


----------



## shawntitan (Apr 10, 2007)

6od bless. Keith seems like a real good guy. My prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## lowridejones (Jan 19, 2007)

yea i just ordered some rims from him this past week. i even talked to him thursday. he is a good dude. i hope u make a full recovery keith. ur in my prayers brother.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

many prayers out to you homie!


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

ANY WHERD?


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Aug 19 2007, 10:14 PM~8591844
> *ANY WHERD?
> *


X2, so hows he dooin?


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

I JUST RETURNED FROM SEEING HIM, HE'S SLEEPING ALOT DOES RECOGNIZE PEOPLE AT TIMES. PARALIZED FROM HIS RIGHT SIDE BUT MAKING SLOW IMPROVEMENTS. DOCTORS WILL RUN MORE TESTS TOMORROW. THESE THINGS TAKE TIME TO FULLY RECOVER. LETS ALL GIVE HIM AND HIS FAMILY OUR PRAYERS AND SUPPORT.


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

And?... How's he holding up? I hope he gets well.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Aug 19 2007, 09:14 PM~8592437
> *And?...  How's he holding up?  I hope he gets well.
> *


DIDNT SEE ANY IMMEDIATE DANGER, ITS GOING TO BE A WAIT AND SEE. THESE THINGS TAKE TIME TO MAKE A FULL RECOVERY.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

wow man get better bro :angel:


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

Keith.... "HOMEBOYZ" ... get well soon. Your family and especially YOU will be in my prayers.

We know you'll pull through.

:angel:


----------



## 313Rider (Dec 8, 2002)

damn dude get well, very sorry to hear this


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Get well soon Keith!


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 19 2007, 08:08 PM~8592377
> *I JUST RETURNED FROM SEEING HIM, HE'S SLEEPING ALOT DOES RECOGNIZE PEOPLE AT TIMES. PARALIZED FROM HIS RIGHT SIDE BUT MAKING SLOW IMPROVEMENTS. DOCTORS WILL RUN MORE TESTS TOMORROW. THESE THINGS TAKE TIME TO FULLY RECOVER. LETS ALL GIVE HIM AND HIS FAMILY OUR PRAYERS AND SUPPORT.
> *


 :thumbsup:

Get well soon Keith.


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

get well soon


----------



## crawley (Mar 30, 2007)

hey bro get well soon ..God bless your in our prayers ROYALS C.C.


----------



## texastre (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 19 2007, 09:17 PM~8592468
> *DIDNT SEE ANY IMMEDIATE DANGER, ITS GOING TO BE A WAIT AND SEE. THESE THINGS TAKE TIME TO MAKE A FULL RECOVERY.
> *


damn i hope he gets better ,i really need my wheels


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Aug 20 2007, 11:04 AM~8595880
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Get well soon Keith.
> *


x1000

prayin for u homie


----------



## t2shamrock (May 20, 2006)

Hey, homie hope you get well soon ..take care yourself bro :angel: :angel:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texastre_@Aug 20 2007, 05:31 PM~8598125
> *damn i hope he gets better ,i really need my wheels
> *



damn man now you just being an inconsiderate cock sucker youll get your wheels when you get em if you dont like it go buy them somwhere else


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

strokes are no joke.

get well soon.


----------



## CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420 (Jan 21, 2003)

Come back to us soon homie.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420_@Aug 22 2007, 09:41 AM~8614680
> *Come back to us soon homie.
> *


x a billion


----------



## harborsound (Jul 8, 2007)

i just talked to keith man he sounds bad but he can talk so i hope feels better and gets back on his feet we prayin for you homie


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

GET WELL SOON KEITH. GOD BLESS YOU & YOUR FAMILY


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

any update


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Aug 21 2007, 12:56 PM~8607176
> *damn man now you just being an inconsiderate cock sucker  youll get your wheels when you get em if you dont like it  go buy them somwhere else
> *



dont be a fucking idiot thats a reasonable thing to say,, if homie has already transfered hundreds of dollars that a legitamate thing to be concerned about.. :uh:


----------



## gang1ster (Jul 7, 2007)

hope you have a speedy recovery noone rollz without u keith. get well soon homie!!!!!!!!!!  :guns:


----------



## littlegray (Aug 23, 2005)

love from the uk keith


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

any updates


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@Aug 25 2007, 06:28 PM~8639979
> *dont be a fucking idiot thats a reasonable thing to say,, if homie has already transfered hundreds of dollars that a legitamate thing to be concerned about..  :uh:
> *



dude was being an asshole i guess i could have toned it down a little bit but oh well


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

hope he feels better. good guy to do business with. and was real nice and helpfull on the phone.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

MORE PRAYERS FROM REGALS ONLY MOBB


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

any updates?


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Aug 28 2007, 11:46 AM~8659945
> *any updates?
> *


x2


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Is he up and about yet? Get well soon homie!


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

Make the best of it buddy. Continue to do what you do best. See you soon :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Aug 28 2007, 12:46 PM~8659945
> *any updates?
> *


Someone has to know something.... :dunno:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

MORE MORE PRAYERS FROM REGALS ONLY MOBB
VIVA LA HOMEBOYZ~!!!!


----------



## chubbson20s (Aug 17, 2006)

Keith get better homie we miss you on the board.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

My prayers go out to you and your family homie. Get well soon


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

anyupdates hope you doing better bro get well soon


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

ANOTHER PRAYER FROM REGALSONLYMOBB~!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

how come no updates?


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

COME ONNN KEITH~!!!!!!


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

Keith get better man


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

hope he is getting better !!!!!!!!!. any up dates? looking to order some wheels


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Sep 6 2007, 09:12 PM~8735185
> *hope he is getting better !!!!!!!!!. any up dates? looking to order some wheels
> *


I HIGHLY DOUBT SOON AS HE GETS HOME HE EVEN WANTS TRY TO DO ANYTHING :uh:   :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Just checking in on ya homie. hope everything is going for the better.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

am here ,letthing know allr


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 7 2007, 07:27 PM~8741818
> *am here ,letthing know allr
> *


glad to see you back :biggrin: ! how you doing?


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Hell Yeah, Glad to see you back, Get Well Man :biggrin:


----------



## EC31 (Jan 31, 2003)

We missed you, glad you will make it through. Thanks for keeping us rollin and God bless


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

SSSSHHHHWWWEEEWWW~!
HAPPY HOMECOMING MANG~
HOPE EVERYONES HAPPY AND GOOD GET RESTED AND TAKE IT EASY ... OR HOW I SAY "TAKE A LOADDDDDD" OFF~!!
HOPE TO GET SOME CANDY COPPER DISH13S OFF YA ONE DAY AFTER ALL IS GOOD~
PEACEEEEE~!
REGALSONLYMOBB~


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 7 2007, 08:27 PM~8741818
> *am here ,letthing know allr
> *



:cheesy: good to see you back


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 7 2007, 07:27 PM~8741818
> *am here ,letthing know allr
> *



That is what I am fuckin' talking about! You need anything let me know.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 7 2007, 08:27 PM~8741818
> *am here ,letthing know allr
> *


god bless keith...get better homie!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

WE'RE HERE FOR YOU HOMEBOY! GET WELL SOON!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 7 2007, 07:27 PM~8741818
> *am here ,letthing know allr
> *


WHATS UP BIG DOG ,I WAS WONDERING ABOUT YOU ,GET WELL SOON BRO.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 7 2007, 09:27 PM~8741818
> *am here ,letthing know allr
> *


Glad they let you back home Keith hope your feeling better :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Was a hell of a shock to me seemed like it happened a few minutes after talking to you.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

I posted this in the other thread but thought I would put it here to... I know doctor bills for this will be outrageous. Does anyone know if he has insurance? If not one of his boys from out in Cali should set up a paypal donation fund. Keith has enough homies here that would pitch in a few $$$ to help the homeboy out... or at least I know I would..... GET WELL SOON HOMIE!!!! My prayers are with you Keith....


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

get well soon big fella, from england


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 7 2007, 09:27 PM~8741818
> *am here ,letthing know allr
> *


welcome back!!!!! hope you're getting better!


----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 7 2007, 08:27 PM~8741818
> *am here ,letthing know allr
> *


Take care!... :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

glad to see your back home hopefully you will have a speedy recovery


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

Get well soon fam i hope you recovery is speedy!


----------



## CaDDiMaN (Oct 17, 2005)

Get welll.. Hope you get better than ever !


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

GLAD TO HEAR YOU ARE BACK HOME. JUST TAKE IT SLOW N LOW FOR NOW. HOLLA BACK IF I CAN BE OF ANY HELP!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

glad to know youre alright man, hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

Get well soon keith!!!!....Does anybody know if somebody is filling in for him??? My homie has been waiting 5 months for some daytons from him.Summer is over now and he only has 2 wheels.....I wish for a speedy recovery for keith andI hope my homie gets his d's .I feel bad cause i assured him keith would take care of him.Now he thinks he got ripped off.


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Sup Keith? Welcome back ese. Good to see you back. Take it easy bro.


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

glad your ok ... may your recovery be speedy!! get wel


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Glad to know that you are home bro, take it easy!


----------



## SupremeCutty (Dec 16, 2006)

glad to see ur gettin better homie. stay safe and chill. get better quick!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

GLAD TO SEE YOUR MAKING SOME IMPROVEMENT .....KEEP YOUR HEAD UP KIETH


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Good to see you posting again!!!!! :wave: Wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 7 2007, 08:27 PM~8741818
> *am here ,letthing know allr
> *


GOOD TO HEAR YOU DOIN BETTER BRO...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

THE KING LIVES wishin you a speedy recovery homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

glad your back man


----------



## gang1ster (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey keith gotta ? I gotta 91 honda accord and its front wheel drive what type of rim would look better on the car. i was thinking about a 14.6 front wheel drive set or a 13.6 front wheel drive set . An can u tell me how much sent to NC 28273 and can u post a picture of them all chrome 2 arm spinners. Thank U . Holla Back :guns:


----------



## SupremeCutty (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gang1ster_@Sep 18 2007, 02:25 PM~8818116
> *Hey keith gotta ? I gotta 91 honda accord and its front wheel drive what type of rim would look better on the car. i was thinking about a 14.6 front wheel drive set or a 13.6 front wheel drive set . An can u tell me how much sent to NC 28273 and can u post a picture of them all chrome 2 arm spinners. Thank U . Holla Back :guns:
> *



no disrespect but dis is the wrong thread for askin for quotes.


----------



## chubbson20s (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice too see your back!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Good to see you back..., hope your recovery is a good one homie.


----------

